# Just pulled the trigger on a new Grand Record



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

I am an avid All Mountain rider. I currently ride a Ignition FS with upgraded All Mountain style components and a Motobecane 600HT for XC riding. I recently injured my knee in a snow skiing accident (DOH!) and have the extra pounds to show for it. 

My LBS is awesome and the guys always ask me to come join them on their semi-nightly group rides so... I finally decided to get a road bike. Well, the bike that I wanted from them was a Specialized Allez but I just couldn't swing the $1200 price tag if I wanted to stay married. :blush2:

I ordered a 2007 closeout Grand Record Sprint TRI from Sprtymama yesterday for $525 and am so excited about getting out on the road and dropping this extra #20 I have put on since my injury. (Man, I eat a lot but usually burn it off). Since I am new to the Road Bike world, am I good to go for group rides and possibly some future long distance touring rides? Any reason i would be "undereqipped" with this bike compared to the other riders?

Anyway, I look forward to getting to know some of you and will hopefully fall in love with Road Biking like I did with Mountain biking. 

Anyone have any feedback on the bike? I would love to hear from some owners. The frame appears to be almost identical to my 600HT frame. 

The bike comes with the following components, what can you tell me about them? Who is SKYE (I assume it's a store brand name but who makes it and is it ok?):



> *GRAND RECORD SPRINT TR*I
> KINESIS DOUBLE BUTTED 7005 ALUMINUM FRAME
> KINESIS CARBON FIBER FORK
> NEW SHIMANO 105 RR DER
> ...


What parts will I most likely upgrade in the near future? (I do all of my own work). 

Thanks for any information...


----------



## vzs45zde (May 7, 2008)

Congrats. I bought a Grand Record LTD last week for $797. It came in yesterday, I put it together and tuned it and took it out for a quick 20 miler. I bought it to be a spare bike to keep at work, but I think this will be my main ride. Surprised how smooth it was on the bumps. Excellent specs for the money, especially the wheels (saddle is junk, I didn't put it on).

Frame
High Modulus Carbon Fiber SeatStays, Kinesis Double-Butted 7005 Aluminum, 2xH2O bosses, replaceable derailleur hanger

Fork
Aero Kinesis Carbon Fiber TaperBlade Aluminum steerer 1.125 inch

Derailleurs
Shimano Ultegra 6600 Triple rear for 30 speed - FRONT 5600 FOR TRIPLE

Shifters
Shimano 105 5600 STI 30 speed

Brake Calipers / Levers
TEKTRO R530 Black Polished Aluminum Dual-Pivot Calipers / Shimano 105STI Levers

Hubs
Vuelta XRP PRO Precision sealed bearings, Black Anodized Aluminum w/QR

Rims
Vuelta XRP PRO Black Anodized Aluminum, Double wall, Aero Rim/Spokes

Crank
BottomBracket
FSA GOSSAMAR Triple Integrated / MEGA EXO External BB

Cassette/Chain
Shimano 105 5600 10 Speed 12-25T / Shimano CN5600 (30 gears)

Saddle
Velo Racing Turbo with comfort slot

Seatpost
Ritchey Comp 280mmx27.2mm Aluminum

Handlebars
Ritchey Biomax Comp Butted Aluminum Ergo Bar

Pedals
Road Clipless Pedals
Compatible with SPD bolt pattern / 2-bolt sole pattern
Tires/Tubes Kenda K196 Kontender 700X23c / Presta valve tubes


----------



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

Thanks. it looks like it should be here on Monday. I think I'm going to try to put a few hundred miles on it before I show up for a group ride. I've never done one before and need to find out what to expect from my bike and my legs before I go embarrass myself. As it stands I'm going to be on a new bike with my mountainbiking gear on since I don't own any of the road clothes yet. Guess I'll have to move my pedals over too since my spd MB midrise shoes may not fit the roadbike pedals. 

Any info on SKYE components listed with this bike?


----------



## derwoodski (Apr 25, 2008)

I Was looking at that bike, looked like a great deal. I had emailed her and she had told me she was out of them, so I bought the 09 Record from bikesdirect instead. I then looked and she had relisted them....In my size!! Oh well  I love the Record (see new review this thread), I upgraded the FD for a tiagra unit i found on ebay for $15, I am sure you will love it. Darren

viva la Motobecane!!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

a "Record" bike with shimano components???


----------



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

*first ride*

Well, the bike arrived this morning. I got it all assembled and took it for a 4 mile ride to my LBS. Since I am a member of their riding club (joined today ) they fit my bike for me. It took about 30 mins for Mike to fit my bike to me and my riding style. He said he set it up a little forward since I am a mountain biker with a bad knee (he explained it in farther detail but that's the part I remember). The bike felt so much better after he fit it to me. I took an 11 mile route home instead of the 4 I took to get there. I would have ridden on but it was so windy out today that I was working twice as hard just to overcome the 20mph headwinds.

Anyway, the bike was well packed and all of the advertised parts were there. The paint is nice and shiny and the wheels were true. After about 5 miles I had to adjust the rear 105 derailleur about 1/4 turn tighter and it was good to go. 

All-in-all I am thrilled with the purchase and the bike performed perfectly.


----------

